# um.... Make ur comment on this B13



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Well.. I found this on CarDomain... not a fan of the color or headlights.. but what ya guys think?


















and then I found this one....


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

wow... just a little too much for my taste


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Both cars leave a sour taste in my mouth...


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

importcartuner said:


> *Both cars leave a sour taste in my mouth...  *


Ditto......The first one has some wierd words on it, like yuzaho racing and thrill ride. The second one speaks for itself.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Not a big fan of body kits/decals, but I kind of like the purple and white on the first one.

And the second one is just horrible. Of all the things to paint neon green, why the gas door?

At least neither of them are SE-Rs.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> *Of all the things to paint neon green, why the gas door?*


 The question is why did he paint all them things neon green?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

the first one seems to have one many trophies for tackiness and the 2nd one looks painfully familiar... about half of the "mexicanized" cars on the eastside here look just as bad or worse... one guy ran some of that gold-chrome fender/door trim along every freak'n crease on his mitsu 3000sl... it was absolutely awful.... i mean, the hood, the trunk, all around the doors, etc. ...


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

B132nr said:


> *The question is why did he paint all them things neon green? *


Good point.


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

*(_(__)#///////3*

DAM HOMIE..what the hell were those guys thinking?..thats what happens when you have too much time on your hands...haha.. www.beaterz.com


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

the first one is missing sideskirts, other that that, its a pretty good typical rice-mobile, the second....I have no printable comments.....


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^^ i second that.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

B132nr said:


> *Ditto......The first one has some wierd words on it, like yuzaho racing. *


I am suprised that a club would want an insulting name like that. Sounds like "yous a hoe Racing". (you are a hoe racing)


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Good god, that green is nautious. The car though minus the headlights, its cool, looks good.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm willing to bet that is no accident.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

headlights eh, grill eh, stickers eh, wheels are nice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

cracker please


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> *I am suprised that a club would want an insulting name like that. Sounds like "yous a hoe Racing". (you are a hoe racing)  *


 After my first post I was thinkng that. lol


----------



## FBilly (Jan 18, 2003)

I like the first one body kit .But not like the colour.


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

WHY!!!! That is a real disgrace to the sentra.







Poor sentra


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The first one is a typical poorly-done "show" car...

The second one is ghetto, but it left a surprisingly minty taste in my mouth...


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

What a waste... i feel bad for the Cars... and the guys driving them cuz they are f-ugly
:cheers:


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I found this appropiate for both owners...


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

i don't like the black and green one, but the purple one is tight,


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i wanna know what the other 'runners up' were for this sentra to get the trophies, damn...was it going up agains metros and diahatsus. i give him credit for trying but he could have @ leist got the rightside rear view before we put it in shows....and the other one....omg. whatever...they customized there cars more than ive done my new sentra...so...ehhhan


----------



## 94blackSER (Jan 9, 2003)

They are both gonna make me puke!! The 1st one isnt as bad as the second one not to say that it isnt bad uuughhhhhh rice for real


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*In poor taste*

I prefer sleepers. In general, the plainer the better. By plain I do NOT mean a shabby car spewing smoke with dead paint, rust & dents--I'm talking about a car that's in good shape, well-maintained & polished enough that any time it rains, you get real small water beads.

But as for all the gimmicks--why waste the money? Why add stickers & wings just for the visual impact? Are they dying for the cops to pull 'em over all the time? If a part does not actually make a car run better or improve the handling or help you keep closer tabs on what's happening in the engine compartment, why put it on?

I feel the same about stereos: I'm into seriously good sounds, but I play it for myself--not so people half a block down can feel the thump. I'm not trying to impress anybody, just enjoying my car. And if I plastered stickers all over it with high-end brand names, it would be ugly, ostentatious and attractive to people who wanted to steal things or key the paint out of spite.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

too many graphics, stickers and colors all over the place not good. he shoulda jus kept the paint add some nice rims and with a bodykit and keep it simple but looks like he went on WOT when he went to pepboys. i have no comment on the green and black one


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

The purple one looks ridiculously unbalanced with only the front fender done. Side skirts and rear bumper...?


----------

